

S3 Distributed Version Restore - lbarrett
http://eng.climate.com/2015/01/05/s3-distributed-version-restore/

======
lbarrett
Hi, I'm the author of this, and I'd be happy to answer your questions.

------
bhouston
Interesting. We have a massive versioning system in
[http://Clara.io](http://Clara.io) but what we do is we store everything and
we have a front end DB that tracks versions, thus accessing a file from S3 is
a redirect through another identifier. This allows us to have multiple
concurrent versions all accessible without relying upon S3 features. We also
cache the hell out of S3 because we find it slow.

